# Kelp, Alfalfa Mix



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Just curious if anyone feeds a kelp alfalfa mix and how they do it. I haven't been able to find both mixed together without added ingredients. I'm curious how to feed it though. Some seem to mix together 50/50 and just feed a tablespoon or so of the mixture. Some feed the recommended amounts of each. Just curious if anyone does and how you feed it?

Thanks


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

I feed it occasionally, i have it tablet form with 50:50 kelp and alfalfa. It's easier to feed it that way


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

pogo said:


> I feed it occasionally, i have it tablet form with 50:50 kelp and alfalfa. It's easier to feed it that way


Do you know if your brand is available internationally?

@schism And definitely not needed, just something I'd personally add


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

I've bought these in the past and it says they will post worldwide

Kelp and Alfalfa 500mg (90 Tablets) | eBay


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I've heard alfalfa can be helpful for dogs with allergies, does anyone use it for this? I've thought about trying it for Tux in the past, maybe I still will at some point and see if I notice a difference.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

schism said:


> I have heard a lot about how alfalfa is not good, in dog foods though. Now it's ok? I'm confused.


It can be a gas producing food which an be bad for bloat which is a lot more worse in kibble. Feeding raw I'm not as worried.


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

schism said:


> May I ask what the science is behind that theory? You would think that if it is bad in one it is bad period. I also thought that PMR is a sufficient diet all on its own, why the alfalfa?


I don't know about the OP but i feed PMR but i cannot afford to feed organic grass fed meats and alot of oily fish for example, so i add the alfalfa in _ occasionally_ and a couple of other things, so i know they are getting everything they need


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Same as above. Anything the meat might be lacking gets filled in with kelp and alfalfa. 

And I have no science behind it honestly. Raw already does decrease the chances of bloat as it doesn't expand in the stomach. The alfalfa is also ground down into a powder versus being whole.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I dont feed it in a mixture, I purchase both Kelp and Alfalfa separately. I feed 1/2 a tsp of each 2-3 times per week. 

The dosages I use are

Kelp Daily Dosages:
Small Breed 1/8 tsp.
Medium Breed 1/4 tsp.
Large Breed 1/2 tsp.

Alfalfa Daily Dosages:
Small Breed 1/4 tsp.
Medium Breed 1/2 tsp.
Large Breed 1 tsp.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Honestly, there isn't anything in alfalfa that isn't in raw meat, bones and organs. If those are fed in variety you get all you need.

I don't know if it would apply to dogs, but I never even fed alfalfa to my show horses. It's really high in vitamin A, and is really hard on a horses kidneys. 

And my dogs get enough vitamin A with liver. So, its a legume that's not even good for a horse, so I just don't see benefits for a dog that's a carnivore.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> I dont feed it in a mixture, I purchase both Kelp and Alfalfa separately. I feed 1/2 a tsp of each 2-3 times per week.
> 
> The dosages I use are
> 
> ...


Do you happen to have the brand name of them? I'm trying to get a few brands to compare prices.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I have gotten it from a few places. Essex Cottage Farms is one of them THE SUPER FOOD Products Page and Leerburg is another source Leerburg | Kelp & Alfafa Powder

My guys use to be heavy grass feeders. I feed a large variety of meats to my dogs including chicken, turkey, rabbit, lamb, beef, pork, venison, moose and fish. If my dogs are getting everything they need from their food then why do they eat so much grass? Its not for stomach upset, so they must be getting something from the grass that they are lacking in their diet.

Since adding in Kelp and Alfalfa, my guys dont eat any where near as much grass as they once did. I dont offer it daily because I do have concern over giving them to many of a certain vitamin or mineral but 2-3 times a week seems to be working well for my crew


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome thanks! Those are some of the lowest dosages I've seen so far which I like.


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

plant matter isn't required, nor is supplements. On the flip if properly researched a couple of supps won't hurt especially for dogs with allergies or has a limited diet


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

I think it's a good idea to feed these kind of supplements if you feed a lot of factory-farmed meats as those animals missed out on a lot of minerals and nutrients due to an inadequate diet and that carries over into your animal. Also, our carnivores don't get brains and eyes and glands and essential things a lot of times so if you don't get to feed a lot of whole prey I think supplements can be beneficial, too.


----------

